# Another new guy on the block



## Republic_Flier (Aug 25, 2008)

hi everyone I'm a big fan of WW2 so looking forward to some interesting discussions.
My favorite plane is the B-17 and I also like Star Wars!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2008)

So you will find some guys here who also are interested in like you are. Welcome on board and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2008)

What theatre did Star Wars operate in, PTO or ETO? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Freebird (Aug 25, 2008)

> What theatre did Star Wars operate in, PTO or ETO?



Mostly as a figment of Reagan's imagination...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 25, 2008)

As Le's bride says " come to the dark side we have cookies"  welcome aboard


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2008)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Look people....he's NOT an Aussie..! Welcome buddy, welcome to the funny farm!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> welcome to the funny farm!



Miauuu.....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum..... enjoy the place !!

Charles


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Greetings! Star Wars was my favorite movie growing up!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rochie (Aug 26, 2008)

hi there from england


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 26, 2008)

There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call "The Twilight Zone" (or the Warbird Forum  ). 

And you have just arrived.

Welcome!

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2008)

"...do not attempt to adjust your television set. We control the vertical. We control the horizontal."

Man...I LOVE that old Rod Serling TZ series! Sci-Fi channel had a Twilight Zone marathon last Labor-Day. Maybe they'll do it again this year. 


Anyhoo....Welcome Aboard! Lotza WW2 afficionados here, as well as the occasional sci-fi/fantasy nutjob.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2008)

> "...do not attempt to adjust your television set. We control the vertical. We control the horizontal."



That is from "The Outer Limits". Nothing to do with Rod Serling but just as good!


----------



## <simon> (Aug 30, 2008)

Beast of an aircraft those B-17's!!

Welcome!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 2, 2008)

....hmmm. Coulda sworn there was a season of Twilight Zone that used that. Either way, Outer Limits was good, too.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome !!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2008)

We're doomed R2! (C3PO)


----------

